# Refusal of Visa Subclass 600 Business stream



## VicN (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello, my brother had applied for Visa Subclass 600 Business stream. He wanted to go to Australia to look for business prospects. He is self-employed and runs his business for about 10 years now. His visa got refused after 7 months of applying. We are from Pakistan. 
I wonder when can he re-apply for the Visitor Visa Subclass 600 and if you would recommend him applying in Tourist stream this time since the websites suggest that getting a Tourist visa is easier than getting a business visa?
He is really anxious to go to Australia and see how things work there so he may be able to apply on any category for Business Expansion later on.

He submitted all the relevant documents of his property and assets in Pakistan which should have been promising enough to get him back to his native country, still they have a doubt that he might not return because of the political and economic instability in Pakistan. Please advise on what additional documents he should submit to make his case strong both in the case that he applies for Business stream or Tourist stream in Visa subclass 600?

Thanks & Regards,
Vic


----------

